# Grinder for under £50



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi,

First time posting. I have a Delonghi EC155 espresso machine.

I want to make better espresso so I want to buy a grinder but funds are tigh as we have a 4 month year old so what would be the best grinder for £50? Or would someone here be selling a grinder for this?

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Your gonna struggle at that price.

Would hold out and save a little more, £80 would get you a second hand MC2 which would do you fine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Your gonna struggle at that price.
> 
> Would hold out and save a little more, £80 would get you a second hand MC2 which would do you fine.


Price does narrow your options as above.

Or a hand grinder like a porlex


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Ah yea I thought maybe I was pushing it. I have seen the Delonghi Burr grinder for about £35... I presume this would not be good enough


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

you might be able to get the same grinder that i have a gaggia mdf ,probably the best chance you have of getting something good with burrs, there are a few on ebay atm go have a looksey c what u think


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Funnily enough I just picked up a Gaggia MDF on eBay for £33 so its definetly possible. Look for ones that are local and pickup only as fewer people bid on them.

The first grinder I had was an MDF and its a good little grinder if you can get it at a cheap price. The Doser is pretty rubbish as its not adjustable but if you just single dose then its fine.

Have patience and good luck.


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Tiny i'll have a look.... im already watching a gaggia mdf


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Another thing about the MDF is that although it has a stepped grinder adjustment is fairly easy to mod it to be stepless.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I always thought the MDF was underrated as a grinder. I still have one out the back somewhere and it served me well as a beginner. Once you do the stepless mod it's very good as a starter grinder.


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks marc, i think its wise to be patient and try and grab myself a bargain


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree with you xiuxluejar the grinder is a good little starter grinder, its the Doser part that's the naff bit, but as I say that's got around by just single dosing.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Also keep an eye on Gumtree for local bargains and don't forget local classified adverts in local newspapers.


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

I will be keeping my eye out from now on


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

stuartsidebotham said:


> Thanks Tiny i'll have a look.... im already watching a gaggia mdf


No problem at all, it is adjust able in steps/clicks, 38 clicks/steps, if you get a stepless grinder there is no click it's completely smooth hence the name, you can modd the mdf to stepless but I ain't done that yet.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If you do end with a MDF and want to mod it to stepless (which is well worth doing), then here is a link to a guide showing how easy it is; http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/gaggia-mdf-stepless-mod-with-pictures-t10163.html


----------



## Finn Felton (Mar 13, 2013)

The good option for you under usually under $20 is Black and Decker. It is easy and durable I have had mine for years and it has way out lasted other brands my friends prefer.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Finn Felton said:


> The good option for you under usually under $20 is Black and Decker. It is easy and durable I have had mine for years and it has way out lasted other brands my friends prefer.


Do you have a link for this grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Finn Felton said:


> The good option for you under usually under $20 is Black and Decker. It is easy and durable I have had mine for years and it has way out lasted other brands my friends prefer.


Blade ? Burrs? I'd like to have a look at this too please


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Im guessing this?

http://www.blackanddeckerappliances.com/products/coffee-and-tea/coffee-grinders/electric-coffee-grinder-cbm210.aspx


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you sure that grinder is suitable for espresso? Sounds more likely to be a blade grinder at that price. If you want a grinder that does espresso at that short of price I'd suggest foregoing the electric motor and getting a Hario ceramic slim hand grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/301158925922?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=t&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I tried one of these, but the bloody beans kept jumping around!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Finn Felton said:


> The good option for you under usually under $20 is Black and Decker. It is easy and durable I have had mine for years and it has way out lasted other brands my friends prefer.


In all seriousness , and joking aside perhaps a link will help the OP.

We do have a tendency to leg pull and joke but all as a bit of fun ( see above )

But I've not come across a grinder in that price range that will deliver a fine enough grind or a consistent enough one for espresso and or pourover

Perhaps your using it filter for with a machine with a pressurised basket ?

Cheers


----------



## stuartsidebotham (Jun 15, 2014)

I have modded my machine so I can use it without the pressurised basket. So I am going to hold out for an MC2 or a Gaggia MDF. Thanks for everyones help


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

on that black and decker one...

- they say it has burrs rather than blades

- they claim its consistent

- they even state it can be used for espresso

would be interesting to pull them up on trade descriptions if this turned out NOT to be the case. for £25 i'd be interested in trying one for a laugh.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have the bodum Antigua, as far as grinders go its not to bad, it does go fine enough to choke, it appears consistent and for the few months i used it before the MC2 it did a job.

I guess the proof is in the tasting, but as i had nothing to benchmark against then i made do with it.

I use it for pour over now as the MC2 is way to much hassle to keep changing.

I do believe if you are strapped for cash and can only afford £30 then these grinders offer a starting point.

But you will always be looking to upgrade!


----------

